# Drop Ceiling Grid



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

i have a job starting next week where ill have to paint a drop ceiling grid among other things. the ceiling is in a working commercial kitchen and the tiles can be removed while we work but the grid cannot. the grid that will be painted is quite large (about 1200 sq ft) and im wondering what the best approach to application would be. i assume spraying would be a little wasteful because we'll just be painting the 3/4 inch grid across the entire kitchen. if anyone has done this before i would appreciate any tips on how to get it done quickest. thanks


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

How about a mini roller?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Agree


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If it is NC and you won't have to cover stuff up I would rather waste a little material for time by spraying it. If it is occupied I guess a couple coats with a mini roller.


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

thats the way im leaning right now but im worried about any texture over the factory finish. the client is extremely picky. and im not sure how a foam or super short nap roller would apply the dtm.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have had to do this before. Depending on the type of tiles, they could eat a ton of paint. The grids will have to be degreased and scuffed and the mini roller mentioned above will be your most cost efficient option.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

.....


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

only the grid is getting paint. for some reason they want the tiles kept clean


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cfpro31 said:


> only the grid is getting paint. for some reason they want the tiles kept clean


Bust out the proshot fine finish and spray the grid before the tiles are in. Like I said I would rather use an extra little material if it saves me time.


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

ill be covering everything in the kitchen completely sealed anyway because the maintenance head is worried about the pregnant women 2 floors up but i think spraying in this instance could be more of a pain than a good thing


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

oh and its an after hours job so the office building is empty, with the exception of the kitchen, maintenance and security crews. but hes still worried about the pregnant workers


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Hope you billed appropriately for the tile removal and reinstall. That is such a tedious pita that i made the mistake of overlooking on the first grid job I did back in the day...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't spray it.

They will complain and that will give them more ammunition.

Degrease, wipe with denatured alcohol, and use a low voc.


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

ya i was worried about the amount of grease on the metal too. some areas look really bad


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

thats precisely why i dont want to spray because of worries that theyll find any reason to complain. weve done work for them for about a year now and i dont want to risk losing their business


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cfpro31 said:


> thats precisely why i dont want to spray because of worries that theyll find any reason to complain. weve done work for them for about a year now and i dont want to risk losing their business


Then roll it and bill accordingly. My thing is I want to get in and out.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Clean and roll with a low voc. Easy.


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

okay thanks guys. we'll prob end up going with the mini roller and waste a whole bunch of time doing prep. thanks for the input


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

cfpro31 said:


> okay thanks guys. we'll prob end up going with the mini roller and waste a whole bunch of time doing prep. thanks for the input


 
It's not a waste if you charged enough to do the job correctly.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What kind of tiles are they? What color are you painting the grid? Clean them if they are dirty. I recently used DTM acrylic on grids that were fitted for 2x2 maple wood tiles. I painted 6107 sg over factory white. I found the mini roller was not as effective as you may think. It tended to not roll and smear then build up on the edges. Where we rolled we back brushed. Second coat was just brushed. Also depending on what kind of tiles will be set in them, the maple wood tiles actually covered some of the grid so only the middle portions were actually seen.


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

sarcasm of course. i charged appropriately for the entire job including the prep. they are very fair clients when it comes to pricing. they want it done right the first time and they know that we provide that and are willing to pay for it


----------



## cfpro31 (Jun 29, 2011)

the tiles are just your standard 2 by 2 acoustic drop in ceiling tiles. armstrong is the make i believe. the grid in this case is not covered at all by the tiles


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

foam mini roller. pita but looks ok


----------



## tykapainting (Apr 28, 2011)

im currently doing a bid for a large office building that would want what is now a black grid painted white, my immediate thought was to clean the best I could and spray, however after reading this im having second thoughts. i wouldnt have any problem rolling and back brushing except for the fact that it is close to 10,000 sq ft. any ideas?


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Roll em.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Did every Albertsona in Reno NV for DAW Inc. of Salt Lake City UT.

Floors, Walls, Ceilings, Trim Pacs and Paper.

I was on the ceiling tile crew, the painters would ride the scissor lift with carpenters
and remove all tile # them clean grid and paint with a roller or conventional depending on job scope.

Dirty, dusty job, we would take the ceiling tile to the shop blow it down and spray it with an airless.

In the mean time the floor guys would redo the floor.

We would come back to the sight load up the tile on the lifts reinstall them..

If it's a lot spray the grid. If not roll it.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember a guy that used a 111? tip and an extension...still a fair amount of overspray but I'd rather spray than roll...


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Bust out the proshot fine finish and spray the grid before the tiles are in. Like I said I would rather use an extra little material if it saves me time.


+1 :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

If you do go mini roller look at Wooster has a Mirco mesh one that might work great. I love that little roller. 
David


----------



## Estimator Dave (Jun 6, 2011)

mini roller is the way to go


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Honestly if that were me I would consider rattle cans ,good stuff not cheap krylon use some good oil based and get a couple of those snap on spray handles to save your finger


----------



## candlerpainter (Dec 11, 2007)

Just did a job like that, sprayed the tiles with a fine finishe tip. Sprayed the grid with hvlp...piece of cake...used aura paint


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So what was the out come?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just paint it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Just paint it.


It has been a few months later it should be in the rear view.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> It has been a few months later it should be in the rear view.


Who knows. We haven't got a update have we?


----------



## CeilPro.com (Sep 5, 2013)

*Tip from an expert*

I have over 30 years' experience refinishing nothing but acoustical ceilings, and I now offer a comprehensive training package to painting contractors, at 

For just grids, we spray with a high quality flat paint such as SW ProMar 400 flat white, using a 313 tip. Be sure to spray TWO coats, as the intersections of the T's will be getting hit heavier than the stand-alone grid sections. If you don't do two coats, the intersections will look a lot brighter than the other parts of the grids. This is especially noticeable after the tiles are dropped back in.

If you'd like more info about our training package, take a look at our web site and either call or email me.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A .109 or a .111 IMO would be the best choice of a tip for spraying grids. they aren't a on the shelf tip but you could get them ordered. 

At the biggest a .211

A .313 recommendation really makes me wonder


----------

